# Running accessories on a smaller tractor



## slackbuster (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi,

First time poster here with a seemingly simple question that I have no clue about.

I've been wanting to run a few accessories (like a spot light or 12v outlet for an iPod charger) on a smaller Sabre (John Deere) lawn tractor. I know these smaller engines have alternators on them for the charging system, but can they sustain charging as well as running accessories? I've seen that Briggs & Stratton has a larger alternator kit for most of their engines - is it worth getting?

Thanks!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*acc.*

Welcome to the forum! Most lawn tractors can handle an accessory socket,and even a hand-held spotlight,without too much trouble. It really depends on the out put of the alternator that wasa installed at the factory.If you can post the model#,type #,and code # of the engine,I can check,and see which it has.Some of the Sabres had the light-duty 5-9amp stator ,while others had the 9-13amp stators.The biggest factor,though is how much of a drain on the battery the accessory will make.The stator(alternator winding) can be a single wire,to recharge the battery only,or a dual-wire,where one wire runs the lights with AC voltage,and the other wire recharges the battery,using a rectifier to change from AC volts,to DC volts.


----------



## slackbuster (Feb 9, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Thanks!



jhngardner367 said:


> If you can post the model#,type #,and code # of the engine,I can check,and see which it has.


It's a Sabre branded Briggs & Stratton Vanguard. Model# 28Q777 and type 0662-A1. 

Thanks again!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*alternators*

I just checked the listing,for your Sabre.There are 3 alternators listed: a dual-circuit,with 2 wires and a flat plug(one wire having a bulge near the connector,which is the DC diode); a tri-circuit,having 2 wires that blend into 1 wire;and the 10amp circuit,that has 2 wires,(with NO diode bulge),that connects to an outside regulator. ALL 3 of these will supply enough charge to the battery,at high RPM(mowing speed),to run a hand-held spot,and/or an accessory outlet.I DO suggest,however,that you feed the accessory/spot through a 10/15 amp fuse,from the battery +,rather than coming off another wire.That way,if it overloads the circuit,you'll only pop a fuse,and won't damage thealternator,ragulator or other cicuits.That's the way I did it on the UTV,pictured on my avatar,here,and on "project Frankenwheels"for the winch.Good luck.


----------



## slackbuster (Feb 9, 2012)

Cool, thanks! Good point on the fuse - I think I have one in the junk box somewhere and if not, I'll pick one up at Autozone.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Enjoy!That's what makes it fun!!


----------

